# Help me ID this Rhom



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

Help me.
David Hinz-from Germany

My Webpage


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

From the title of this post it appears you have already ID'd it. If you are just looking for confirmation then I would say yes it appears to be S.Rhombeus from what can be seen in the pic.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

rhom


----------

